# Road rage driver f*cks with the wrong cyclist!



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

This was originally posted on a club forum..Westside Cyclists.

The spirit of the Mad Medico of Mandeville is alive and well as 
personified by the club wielding maniac who attacked a group of four 
riders yesterday morning on Ventura Blvd. in Woodland Hills.

The group, consisting of three former and/or current La Grange members, 
Al Lavery, Joel Slaven and Skip Nevell and Ron Sarchian, a member of 
the San Fernando Valley Bicycle Club, were proceeding west on Ventura, 
outward bound on their customary Sunday ride, when the incident 
occurred.

The first indication of a problem manifested itself as the attacker 
sped past the group in his auto, leaning on the horn in apparent 
displeasure at being somehow slowed by their presence on HIS street. It 
was early morning and traffic was VERY light. At worst we were riding 
two abreast on the far right side of a very wide street.

The cretin then pulled to the curb ahead of the group, leaped from the 
car shouting obscenities and swung at Ron as we rode past. Ron fended 
off the blow with his forearm and we continued.

Not dissuaded, you have to admire his persistence, Sir Violence, again 
sped past us, nimbly exited his vehicle and the real fun started.

I was in the lead and I watched as he opened the rear door of his car 
and pulled out what looked like a length of black iron pipe. Fearing 
the worst, I rolled past and immediately heard a loud "thwack."

Stopping and dismounting I turned to view the spectacle of Ron 
wrestling in the middle of the street with the lunatic.

I digress here to provide a few details of Ron's resume. He is a former 
college football player, skydiver, rodeo clown, you know, the guys in 
funny suits who divert enraged bulls away from fallen riders and 
currently, between acting gigs, he is a personal fitness trainer. In 
addition, he holds numerous Guinness Book world records including most 
punches thrown to a bag in one minute, most roundhouse kicks delivered 
to a heavy bag in one hour and longest time spent punching a bag, 
minimum one punch per second.

He is big, amazingly strong and very fit.

If you wished to attack a bicycle rider within a hundred mile radius of 
where we were at that moment, I wager the last guy you would chose 
would be Ron. To put it as baldly as possible, jerko was f-----g with 
the wrong Marine.

The fight lasted at least three seconds and ended with Ron on top of 
the jerk in the middle of Ventura Blvd., securing him with an arm lock 
to the throat that prevented ANY movement.

The police were summoned and they responded with immediate and 
overwhelming force. At one point we counted seven black and whites and 
a helicopter circling over head. It was Sunday morning, what else was 
there to do?

Ron emerged unhurt from the fracas although he had been knocked from 
his bike by a blow to the rib cage I heard being delivered. Fortunately 
for Ron, the "pipe" turned out to be a walking stick but one certainly 
capable of inflicting serious damage when wielded by a determined 
attacker.

Jerko was handcuffed and hauled off to jail and we proceeded on our way 
trailed by the words of one of the arresting officers, "Have a nice 
ride, guys."

And that we did.

Skip Nevell


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Nice story. I wish I was there to see it.


----------



## bhobson24 (Feb 6, 2005)

This is exactly why I hate riding on busy streets in SoCal!!!! People here get so irate because of the dumbest stuff. Good for them!!!! I love to see an example set for others.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

JaeP said:


> Nice story. I wish I was there to see it.


Me too! Usually that is the exact place I would have been at the start of my Sunday road ride but I went mountain biking that day. Damn!


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I live in Los Angeles and deal with *******s like that all the time. I'm joining La Grange
and riding eith you guys.


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't know him, but here's Ron's website:

http://www.ronsarchian.net/


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh, that is too funny! What a complet nut job!

JSR


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Justice served!*

Most satisfying story I've ever read on this or any other online forum.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice story. Of all the guys to mess with he picked the wrong one. LA is one of the nastiest areas for road rage. I should know, I dealt with aholes all the time when I was living down there.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

The feel good story of the new year :thumbsup: 
We're mad as hell and we're not going to take it anymore !!!


----------



## hithisisjoe (Sep 15, 2008)

This thread should be in the general road cycling section too. Very satisfying to read that this guy got his comeuppance.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Beautiful!  :thumbsup:


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

nice. 

would have been nicer if Ron beat him to a pulp though..


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

WOW!!! add roadie body guard to the resume!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*followers?*



El Caballito said:


> WOW!!! add roadie body guard to the resume!


From now on, he'll have a paceline following around behind him like Forrest Gump running cross America for the 5th time.


----------

